# Dematting Combs



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

does anyone use these? Does it really help? 

Ever since Chulita starting this CONSTANT ITCHING AND SCRATCHING she has created this MESS OF MATTS THAT IS DRIVING ME ABSOULTELY CRAZY!!!







I am so upset that I may have to have her hair cut either really, really, short or shaved!!!!







All she does is scratch and scratch behind her ears and creates matts, she scratches under her stomach and there is a LOAD of matts there. She has a HUGE one her arm that is sooo close to her skin. This matting problem started as soon as this itching scratching problem started with her. (Which not has not be resolved yet by my idiot Vet) When I went to Puerto Rico the ones on her stomach GOT WORSE because my husband did not comb there. Her stomach will be shaved FOR SURE!!! I already called her groomer and told her that her stomach will have to be shaved which is fine no one sees that. That was already done when she got spayed. 

Friday I have the day off from work and I'm taking her to the Groomer and PRAY that she will be able to take care of getting these matts out without having to reslove to shaving.


----------



## csantana (Mar 12, 2005)

I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW MUCH SHE LOOKS LIKE MY JINX. I AM GOING THROUGH THE SAME THING. I AM ALWAYS TAKING HIS KNOTS OUT. HE LIKES TO ROLL ALL OVER MY RUGS. IF ANYONE CAN RECOMMEND WHAT COMBS WE SHOULD BE USING, WE NEED HELP!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Since Puddles was being rejected the past few months, he was getting mats. I had the groomer to do a short puppy cut, with instructions to no shaving. If he had bad mats, I would cut them out myself once home. He had a bad one behind his tail, so I just cut right down the center and worked it out with my fingers while his daddy held him.

Good luck, I'm sure she will be beautiful no matter what the out come will be !!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I COULDN'T KEEP UP WITH mATILDA'S MATS ON HER TUMMY AND UNDER HER ARMS, SOOOO I HAD HER TUMMY SHAVED. YOU CAN'T TELL AND NOW I DON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT IT.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I'd be interested in finding this out myself. Jeffery hates getting brushed, so I don't make him get brushed as often as he should and he has matts too. I have an appointment next week to get him cut again. I like him having a fuller coat, but the matts are terrible. If there is something out there that will get the matts out without cutting, I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Bless the Beast fur pomade (I think that is what it is called) is great for getting mats out. I comb Paris twice a day. The only time I use a brush is after her bath when I am drying her.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

> Bless the Beast fur pomade (I think that is what it is called) is great for getting matts out. I comb Paris twice a day. The only time I use a brush is after her bath when I am drying her.[/B]


I've heard about this. I just went to the website to order it. It's currently out of stock.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Someone here posted a while ago raving about a product called D-Matt. I believe (I don't own it myself) that you spray it on the matt and let it sit for a few seconds and start to comb out. Supposedly it worked very well. I was going to order it for Chloe but never got around to it. Here's the link ~

D-Matt Spray


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Someone here posted a while ago raving about a product called D-Matt. I believe (I don't own it myself) that you spray it on the matt and let it sit for a few seconds and start to comb out. Supposedly it worked very well. I was going to order it for Chloe but never got around to it. Here's the link ~
> 
> D-Matt Spray[/B]



I thought I saw that product as well while I was doing a search on the D-matting combs. I think I will order it. Can't hurt. Thanks for the website.









I wanna know if anyone here as used those D-matting combs with the blades in it?? I was thinking about picking one up at PetSmart today after work today.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Would you let us know how it works for you? I've been pretty good about taking care of the matts but you never know. It might be good to keep on hand.

I don't know anything about the dematting combs. Maybe ask your groomer about them.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

https://www.therustydog.com/store/



I just ordered it from this site, and it is in stock..



Andrea~


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I've never used a dematting comb. I think I have heard that they really aren't that good. It's best to try to pick the mat out with your fingers.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I use a de- tangler, i spray it on & then gently tease the hair apart with my fingers before using the comb. I think it works great







. Also if you have to cut out the mat you can do it in a way without leaving a baldy patch. Cut into the mat a couple of times & then spray & comb. This way is easier to comb out & its minimal hair loss. You could also use thinning scissors. Hope this helps.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Someone here posted a while ago raving about a product called D-Matt. I believe (I don't own it myself) that you spray it on the matt and let it sit for a few seconds and start to comb out. Supposedly it worked very well. I was going to order it for Chloe but never got around to it. Here's the link ~
> 
> D-Matt Spray[/B]



O.K. Well I just ordered the D-Matt Spray. Hopefully THIS HELPS. She is going to the groomer this Friday so I will have this on hand at home to help keep her matts to a minimum. I wonder what this spray contains that is suppose to help with taking matts out???? Hopefully it was worth my money.







I am going to try anything at this point until something works or at least helps. A HUGE part of this problem with the matts is her CONSTANT itching and scratching . Once the vet figures what is causing her to itch like this and it's resloved I'm sure the matts will be none or very few.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=207955
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Dori,

I ordered the "Bless The Beast" thingy.. So you tell me how yours works, then I will tell you how mine works..

DEAL???



Andrea~


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=207923
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have used the Bless The Beast Pomade and it is OK but no better than Cowboy Magic. Cowboy Magic is much cheaper and pet stores usually have it in stock. One of my favorite things I use to get knots out is plan Corn Starch. You buy it at the grocery store, sprinkle it on and work the tangle out. It helps the hair slide and it is soothing to their skin. Honestly, it's better than anything else I have used and cost less than a dollar for a box.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=207983
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.K. WILL DO


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

The de-matting comb didn't work for me at all, but I'm not good at grooming. when I used it his good hair would come out in chunks and the mat would still be there and it pulls the hair too. I'm just sticking to his puppy cut but it grows too fast and I can't afford $45 every 2 weeks. I wonder if I should attempt and get a clipper and do it myself. but I'm so scared of those things









You can get one of those de matting combs from petco and try it and if it didn't work return it. that's what they told me but I hate returning stuff so I still have mine.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=207985
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Dori,

I ordered the "Bless The Beast" thingy.. So you tell me how yours works, then I will tell you how mine works..

DEAL???



Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

O.K. WILL DO








[/B][/QUOTE]


My D-Mat Spray came in yesterday. I will bring it home today after work and will let you know how it works when Chulita gets another Mat. Which should be TODAY.....LOL. The instructions on the bottle say to bathe, rinse well, then saturate entire coate, let stand 5 minutes while massaging into mats and undercoat, rinse thoroughly with warm water and force air dry. Chulita took a bath last Friday so she is not due for another bath. I bought this more to take out individual mats as they happen. So we will see.

Andrea did you get your BTB stuff????


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I have a small de-matting comb I ordered from Pet Edge (I think). I am sure it is not great for the hair but it is better than shaving the area and I don't have to worry as much about cutting the skin. I spray the matt with Ice-on-Ice, work it in with my fingers then brush a little, then comb (I know I do it backwards but it works) if this doesn't work I just run the de-matting comb through the matt to break it up and then comb & brush again...you can get really close to the skin without cutting them because the actual blade is in the curve and doesn't touch the skin at all. Good luck!
Linda


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.K. WILL DO








[/B][/QUOTE]


My D-Mat Spray came in yesterday. I will bring it home today after work and will let you know how it works when Chulita gets another Mat. Which should be TODAY.....LOL. The instructions on the bottle say to bathe, rinse well, then saturate entire coate, let stand 5 minutes while massaging into mats and undercoat, rinse thoroughly with warm water and force air dry. Chulita took a bath last Friday so she is not due for another bath. I bought this more to take out individual mats as they happen. So we will see.

Andrea did you get your BTB stuff????
[/B][/QUOTE]







I ordered it and that was that, then the next day they sent me an email saying they were
out of stock and if I wanted to wait a few months for the order.







I said a few months,
what are you nuts.. I'll just wait and see what you think of your order and then I will go from there.
Andrea~


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211596
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Dori,

I ordered the "Bless The Beast" thingy.. So you tell me how yours works, then I will tell you how mine works..

DEAL???



Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

O.K. WILL DO








[/B][/QUOTE]


My D-Mat Spray came in yesterday. I will bring it home today after work and will let you know how it works when Chulita gets another Mat. Which should be TODAY.....LOL. The instructions on the bottle say to bathe, rinse well, then saturate entire coate, let stand 5 minutes while massaging into mats and undercoat, rinse thoroughly with warm water and force air dry. Chulita took a bath last Friday so she is not due for another bath. I bought this more to take out individual mats as they happen. So we will see.

Andrea did you get your BTB stuff????
[/B][/QUOTE]







I ordered it and that was that, then the next day they sent me an email saying they were
out of stock and if I wanted to wait a few months for the order.







I said a few months,
what are you nuts.. I'll just wait and see what you think of your order and then I will go from there.
Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL!!! Oh....o.k. I'll let you know if I see any difference in using this on her matts.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks..

Andrea~


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

> I wanna know if anyone here as used those D-matting combs with the blades in it?? I was thinking about picking one up at PetSmart today after work today.[/B]



I have one of those dematting combs with the blades and I would never use it on Di...We got it for my husbands Standard Schnauzer's legs. I think it would be better to cut them closer than you like than to cut their hair with one of those combs I don't think you would be happy with the way it looked...


----------

